# Ziggy’s 3rd show



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ziggy's a good looking boy, Congratulations!


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm turning green!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome job! Will you be showing at National? If so, I hope to see you there.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Brave said:


> Awesome job! Will you be showing at National? If so, I hope to see you there.


Yes, will be there on Friday!


----------

